# If you were to take one person out of the fellowship, and replace them, who?



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm just curious. I don't think anybody will deduct anyone, though. I'll be shocked if they do. Then again, I didn't expect everyone to hate Tom Bombadil, either...


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 23, 2002)

I wouldn't take anyone out, but I sure would join them them and make the fellowship a group of 10 and not 9.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 23, 2002)

Here Here! My good fellow! My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 23, 2002)

I would have removed Legolas and replaced him with Glorfindel.


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILLOTRTM _
> *Here Here! My good fellow! My thoughts exactly! *



Somehow, I think that almost all of us in these forums actually wish to be able to live in Middle Earth and take part in the Fellowship. I sure do wish so, it would be good for a change, and I would also like beat Saruman with my bare hands and teach Gollum how to speak again.


Serious again, who here would not like to pay a visit to Middle Earth?


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 23, 2002)

Ack! Nooo! ARGGGGHHHH! AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! Legolas? How could you?


----------



## Xanaphia (Apr 23, 2002)

> Here Here! My good fellow! My thoughts exactly!


Take out Legolas????!!!! Where would the Fellowship be without someone that could see far in the distance and give them warning of anything comming?! My best friends favorite charactor is Legolas and I can easily see why!!!


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Xanaphia _
> *
> Take out Legolas????!!!! Where would the Fellowship be without someone that could see far in the distance and give them warning of anything comming?! My best friends favorite charactor is Legolas and I can easily see why!!! *


Glorfindel would be able to do everything that Legolas does, only better. He took out a Balrog single-handedly. He is a far greater Elf ythan Legolas.
Notice that when Legolas sees a Balrog he starts whining and wailing and running for his life.


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *
> Glorfindel would be able to do everything that Legolas does, only better. He took out a Balrog single-handedly. He is a far greater Elf ythan Legolas.
> Notice that when Legolas sees a Balrog he starts whining and wailing and running for his life. *



But Glorfindel would make the entire journey less exciting and dangerous, which would mean we we not have such an exciting book to read.

Where would be the fun if all the members of the Fellowship were Superheros-Balrog-Slayers?


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 23, 2002)

Shame! Eternal shame! I'm sure Legolas would stand and fight if he hadn't been told by Gandalf he had no chance! Sssssssss! Eternal shame! If ever you are caught in a band of orcs or some other danger, let help passs you by! Sssssss! (Actually I'm just blowing off steam. You're entittled to your oppinion and I respect it.)
Xanaphia, He's not my favorite charector! That would be unfair to the others! But it's him If I were to choose a favorite.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 24, 2002)

None of them should be replaced,cause the fellowship wouldn't be the same.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm sure that I will be publicly executed for this, but Gollum should have replaced Sam! *runs away*


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 24, 2002)

all the pippin fans will hate me even more. Why the hell do they need an idiotic little person who doesnt even know how stab someone?!?


----------



## Greenleaf (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by amerxtremist _
> *all the pippin fans will hate me even more. Why the hell do they need an idiotic little person who doesnt even know how stab someone?!? *



(Yes you are about to be hung or is it hanged… but any ways back to business) What!! Take out Pip!! Were would we be without him, And no Legolas. Ohhhh the horror!!  (thats you OP it cool)

I think they would all have been better off without our friend Boremir. But seriously I would not change one single word of the book.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 24, 2002)

what did pip do?


----------



## Bucky (Apr 24, 2002)

I too voted for 'Change nothing'.
I like it fine.

Wait, how about The Balrog instead of Gandalf?

Honestly, as soon as I saw this thread, I said, "There's going to be 137 'replace Legolas with Glorfindel' posts up here.".......

In my experience here, the 2 most over emphasised (or over obsessed about) minor characters are Glorfindel & Durin's Bane.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 24, 2002)

YayGollum- I'm sorry, but... I'm not seeing the theory behond this decision (No offense, Smeagol, you did your part, and did it well. You're a hero!).


> all the pippin fans will hate me even more. Why the hell do they need an idiotic little person who doesnt even know how stab someone?!?


*Sniff sniff* Poor little Pip! I think he played a more, well, let's say his role was harder to see.... ah, I'm not doing good here... oh! Let me put it this way. If you take a card out of a deck, it's not a deck anymore, is it? And without one member of the fellowship, even one so insignificant as Pippin, it wouldn't be the fellowship!


----------



## Bucky (Apr 24, 2002)

I just noticed somebody voted to replace Sam.

HELLO!!!!!!!

Who would have done the cooking?

But seriously, folks, Frodo would have never made it without Sam.

There's numerous times, besides all the times Sam kept Gollum from strangling Frodo in the dark.
Who would've saved Frodo, not to mention the Ring in the Tower of Cirith Ungol?
Who would've carried Frodo up Mt Doom?
Tolkien himself says Sam had to stir his master's will to start moving by the last few days.


----------



## Legolam (Apr 25, 2002)

I thought this one would be easy, because you'd just take out either Merry or Pippin or Boromir, as they didn't really do as much as everyone else. But then I thought (see, I always start posting before I actually think what I'm typing!) and realised that every single character has their own role in the Fellowship, and if you took even one of the more minor characters out, who knows what might or might not have happened.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Niniel (Apr 25, 2002)

Yes that makes sense! Tolkien did not compose the Fellowship like this just out of the blue; every member had their own role that was important for the quest to succeed.


----------



## Grond (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *Yes that makes sense! Tolkien did not compose the Fellowship like this just out of the blue; every member had their own role that was important for the quest to succeed. *


I am sure I will be drawn and quartered but I chose Gandalf. He did almost nothing for the Fellowship. He led them astray into Moria and then got himself killed. He was completely unnecessary as Aragorn would have done just fine. (It would have been a different story but no less great). 

I'm not lessening Gandalf's role. He did many wondrous things in redeeming Theoden and Rohan and in rallying the peoples of both Rohan and Minas Tirith. All this was AFTER the Fellowship had broken.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 25, 2002)

I would take Boromir out. He may be a valiant warior and come in handy in Moria, but he still gets killed by Orcs on the journey anyway. He's just concerned with getting the ring and it leads to his downfall. If he wasn't in the fellowship, he could be in Gondor aiding the fight.


----------



## Thorin (Apr 25, 2002)

(Thorin, guiding his thumb along the edge of his axe looks at the Hammer of the Underworld like he is a tree ready to be felled.)*


I think that Merry and Pippin were almost as useless as teats on bull. I think Fatty Bolger would have done just as good. (Maybe with a bit more complaining about not enough meals).


----------



## Viceras Daydark (Apr 25, 2002)

*Take Pippin out?*

Take Pippin out!?!

Things that wouldn't have happened if not for Pippin:

1) Escaping the Uruk-hai, and rousing the ents against Saruman. Sorry, but buh-bye Rohan.

2) Denethor, whatever are you doing? Oh? Cold? You want a fire? For you and Faramir? Oh okay. Pippin saves Faramir.

3)


> This was too much for Pippin. His thoughts went back to the Field of Cormallen, and here was a squint-eyed rascal calling the Ring-bearer 'little ****-a-whoop'. He cast back his cloak, flashed out his sword, and the silver and sable of Gondor gleamed on him as he rode forward.
> 
> 'I am a messenger of the King,' he said. 'You are speaking to the King's friend, and one of the most renowned in all the lands of the West. You are a ruffian and a fool. Down on your knees in the road and ask pardon, or I will set this troll's bane in you!'



Without Pippin, whom would have gotten things started in driving Sharkey and his ruffians from the Shire? And I would have missed one of my favorite parts in all of LotR 

Do away with Pippin you say? Might as well do away with Middle Earth. 

-Viceras Daydark


----------



## Thorin (Apr 25, 2002)

Yeah, but you could say that for most of the fellowship which would make this thread redundant....What they did AFTER the fellowship was not an issue but when they were together before Amon Hen.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 25, 2002)

Gandalf?
He was the overall co-ordinator of the whole plan to take down Sauron.
The Fellowship may not have made it to Moria without Gandalf.
They certainly wouldn't have made it through Moria without him taking out Durin's Bane on the bridge.

Boromir?
Remember, there was some 'higher power' working there to get him to Rivendell; Don't forget those dreams.......

And Thorin, I think that the choosing of the Fellowship must also be looked at by the FINAL results, which include what each person did after the breaking of the Fellowship.

If Pippin & Merry didn't go, they wouldn't have done their deeds on March 15, or learned how to command a military action which they later used in the Shire vs the Ruffians.

If Sam didn't go, well, check my previous post.

If Gandalf didn't go, how would he get them through Moria & then die in the process & return with much greater power?

If Boromir didn't go (& therefore die), how rough might have Aragorn's reception in Minas Tirith been.

As Gandalf would say, "They were MEANT to go."


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 25, 2002)

> I wouldn't replace anyone.


*Applause*
I'm so glad I started this thread. I can't beleive all these different oppinions! I was just shocked with Gandalf. He was the guide for about half the time that the fellowship was together!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 25, 2002)

I wouldn't change it at all. It was succseful. If i had to change it though i would put in glorfindel for boromir.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 25, 2002)

how could you take some1 out. and who voted for sam i'll have your head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jk


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Take Pippin out?*



> _Originally posted by Viceras Daydark _
> *Take Pippin out!?!
> 
> Things that wouldn't have happened if not for Pippin:
> ...



They wouldnt have to escape the uruk hai.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 25, 2002)

*I think I will vote*

Gimli out and replace him with another elf. (joke!)

But seriously, the entire fellowship was so dependent and independent at the same time that each character was a compliment to the other. Their combination made the journey (quest? Mission? Plight? whatever) so marvelously amazing. Gimli and Legolas have bridged the gap between Elf and Dwarf, so much so that a Dwarf was permitted to enter the undying lands. Thus ending the long extended hatred between the two races. Boromir and Aragorn, Steward and the King, compliment each other showing the glory of Men, of the race of Numenor. Boromir showed how Noble and how strong men of Gondor are, and Aragorn has brought back the pride of Numenor. The Hobbits, all including Merry and Pippin and Sam, were badly needed. Like Gandalf said, they were like small stones that start an avalanche. Sam was just as important as Frodo. Gandalf is the guide. 

So I guess...the answer is quite obvious...and not to mention long...

Oh what the hey! I'll replace Gimli!!!


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 25, 2002)

Would I have a chance of being accepted as the 10th member?
I sure know how change some blows and I would be of some help...


----------



## Grond (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILLOTRTM _
> *
> *Applause*
> I'm so glad I started this thread. I can't beleive all these different oppinions! I was just shocked with Gandalf. He was the guide for about half the time that the fellowship was together! *


I truly think that you would have had an entirely different story had Gandalf not been a part of the party. The Fellowship would most certainly not have entered Moria. They would have taken the Gap of Rohan after the failed attempt to pass Carhadras and that would have led to a whole different story which would likely have been just as wonderful and endearing. Tolkien was that kind of a writer. He could take any turn and still pull off the greatest story ever written. (IMHO) 

All one needs do to see this is to read The History of Middle-earth, Vols. 6, 7, 8, and 9 to see this. Tolkien wrote many, many scenes in different ways before deciding which one was best.


----------



## Xanaphia (Apr 26, 2002)

I think that it is crazy to think of taking anyone out of the fellowship. Even if the only thing they did was be another creature standing there with a sword and a will against the dark lord. Besides everyone had a VERY inportand part. Give me anyone in the fellowship and I can tell you how the fellowship would probably fail without them!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 26, 2002)

Xanaphia - I choose Boromir. Tell me why the fellowship would fail.


----------



## Xanaphia (Apr 26, 2002)

Borimir is an excelent fighter and did a good deal of work in all the battles he took part in. He was going to be king of Gondor and they clearly state that he was one of the best fighters they had. It does not get in to it much in the book, but he really was a valiant and brave swordsman. Who knows, maybe if he hadn't been their they would have lost the battle in Moria against the orcs and trolls or another battle and then perhaps Frodo would be killed, and maybe someone else would take the ring and not succede!


> Originally posted by ILLOTRTM If you take a card out of a deck, it's not a deck anymore, is it? And without one member of the fellowship, even one so insignificant as Pippin, it wouldn't be the fellowship!


 Or Borimir

P.S.He added some excitement to the book too!


----------



## Grond (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Take Pippin out?*



> _Originally posted by amerxtremist _
> *They wouldnt have to escape the uruk hai. *


You're both right and wrong. Only Merry would have had to escape the Uruk-hai but he would have had to do it with bound wrists and feet since Pippin wouldn't have been around to rescue the pip-squeek Merry. 

Good call, Vicerous!!


----------



## Turgon (Apr 26, 2002)

Mmm... let's see...
Take out Gandalf and replace him with Radagast...
Take out Gimli son of Gloin and replace him with Bigboy son of Bombur...
Take out Legolas and replace him with Thranduil's Drunken Butler...
Then sit back and enjoy the chaos...
'Hic! Hic! A Balrog! A Balrog is come!'
'You shall not pass, Flame of Udun, I am a Servant of the Secret Squirrel...'


----------



## Grond (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Turgon _
> *Mmm... let's see...
> Take out Gandalf and replace him with Radagast...
> Take out Gimli son of Gloin and replace him with Bigboy son of Bombur...
> ...


ROFLMAO again!!!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 27, 2002)

Xanaphia - Ok. First things first, Boromir was not going to be king of Gondor. When Denethor dies, he will be the Steward of Gondor. Remember that the poll question says who would you replace. So if Boromir is gone, he will be replaced with someone else. A good choice to replace him is Glorfindel. Surely an Elve like Glorfindel is just as great a fighter as Boromir.


----------



## legolas23 (Apr 27, 2002)

*Boromir's importance*

Boromir is most important in showing the power of the ring and how it can corrupt even those who have proven themselves to be good people. Also, without him Frodo may not have run away as he did and things would not have gone on as they did. I wouldn't have taken anyone out of the fellowship- I think all of them played the part that was necessary for success and any1 else would have changed that.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 27, 2002)

Genius.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 27, 2002)

Bilbo showed us that the ring can corrupt good people by not wanting to give it up after his birthday party. Frodo could have easily run away while he was on his walk before Boromir came up on him. The orcs could have attacked and taken Pippin and Merry and Frodo could have run away just like he did in the book.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 27, 2002)

Nay! That's not so! If Borimir wasn't there, Aragorn wouldn't have known where Pippin and Merry were and would not set off and... You get the picture.


----------



## Diabless (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *
> Glorfindel would be able to do everything that Legolas does, only better. He took out a Balrog single-handedly. He is a far greater Elf ythan Legolas.
> Notice that when Legolas sees a Balrog he starts whining and wailing and running for his life. *



I have no concrete evidence, but maybe Glorfindel was needed in Rivendell or trying to defeat Sauron's forces elsewhere


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILLOTRTM _
> *Nay! That's not so! If Borimir wasn't there, Aragorn wouldn't have known where Pippin and Merry were and would not set off and... You get the picture. *



Aragorn is an excellent tracker. He could have followed the orcs trail very easily. Besides, Boromir didn't say they went that way and Aragorn, Legolas, and Gimli just went in that direction. They did some thinking first and went back to their boats to prepare for their hunt. Glorfindel could have done everything Boromir did and still been alive. Boromir would have gone back to Gondor through the Gap of Rohan and would have been back to fighting Sauron's forces.


----------



## Stranger (May 3, 2002)

I think they should take out Frodo. He's always like serious and whining all the time. hehe

Maybe Gandalf should bear the ring. He might turn evil eventually, but he'd sure be cool!


----------



## Oren (May 9, 2002)

I don't really know. If I HAD to choose somebody and let them go then I would definatly choose Pippin. I dont think that Pippin was much of any help. But other wize I wouldn't choose anybody. That wouldn't be right!


----------

